# A Question For Ya



## Alex Cross (Apr 7, 2008)

Would you play at a furry convention that booked bands for events or if they had an "open mic" event?

If you wouldn't go, explain what kind of motivation or incentive you'd need in order to attend that particular convention event.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a bit of a whore on stage.  I would love to go if cons booked bands/solo musicians, but I'm far too under-practiced to do such a thing at this moment.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd do it if the other members of my band were furries, but they're not, so I guess that I wouldn't be able to. I'm barely a furry as is, anyway. :roll:

If there was karaoke at a furry convention I would probably go _just_ for that since I don't play any instruments (yet, lolz).


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Apr 15, 2008)

I couldn't play music in front of a crowd-- I'm not that good a musician-- but I could definitely sing live to a pre-recorded instrumental track (or with a band). Actually, I did, at FurFright 2007. I'll probably do it again this year.


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2008)

I totally would. In fact, I would love to. Hopefully one day I'll have made enough music to be able to play in front of people.

/Oh yeah, and I'll need a band, too. Â¬..Â¬


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

After a few years from now, we should hook up Aden.  I love teh violin. ^.^


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2008)

Probably not.

I don't think my music would be appreciated.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2008)

Oni said:


> After a few years from now, we should hook up Aden.  I love teh violin. ^.^



That would be cool. I know I'm going to be itching to make music with other people sometime in the future.



jellyhurwit said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I don't think my music would be appreciated.



Whyssat?


----------



## Grimfang (May 4, 2008)

Not in a band and not too proficient with my keyboard. If I were able to, I'd definitely perform at a con. It'd be fun. The worst that could happen is you get furry hugs, right?

Nocturne and I still have to do our collaboration of master minds. Right, Nocturne?


----------



## Tilt (May 18, 2008)

Im doing a one-man-band Live performance/show at mfm this year...if you can come up with an interesting theme, its not that hard.


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2008)

Tilt said:


> Im doing a one-man-band Live performance/show at mfm this year...if you can come up with an interesting theme, its not that hard.



Well, I wouldn't really be able to do that with my upcoming music very well, as it'll have both live piano and guitar in it. I'd rather just keep my solo stuff to my own self, and write separate material once I'm in a band (if I ever get to be in a band).

*shrug*


----------



## Tilt (May 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> Well, I wouldn't really be able to do that with my upcoming music very well, as it'll have both live piano and guitar in it. I'd rather just keep my solo stuff to my own self, and write separate material once I'm in a band (if I ever get to be in a band).
> 
> *shrug*



well, this is a solo project anyway, unless someone can shred and wants to do covers..pretty much.


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2008)

Tilt said:


> well, this is a solo project anyway, unless someone can shred and wants to do covers..pretty much.



Well, I'm just saying, for me, it would be hard to play lead guitar and piano at the same time for a stage peformance.


----------



## Tilt (May 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> Well, I'm just saying, for me, it would be hard to play lead guitar and piano at the same time for a stage peformance.



Well yeah, its hard for me to do all my shit at once as well..why its called a Performance...Play some live guitar, some live keyboard, and sing..everything is automated, from the lights to the video background


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 19, 2008)

I came up with a good idea for a follow-up to the furry parody song my friend and I performed at FurFright '07. Last year only the vocals were live-- the music, by necessity, was on a CD. This year, I'm hoping our song will be performed completely live, with a full band (vocals/guitar/bass/drums). I can't wait. *^_^*


----------



## emptyF (May 20, 2008)

in a heartbeat.  i haven't been on stage in sooooooooooo long . . . it's like a drug i miss it so much


----------

